

Tom Chiarella on eulogizing Aaron Swartz - thereticent
http://www.esquire.com/blogs/culture/happiness-aaron-swartz-eulogy-15013973?src=soc_fcbk

======
thereticent
Both Tom and Bruce are professors at my alma mater, and both were while I
attended. Looking back, I regret never having had a class with either. I was
certainly not expecting this.

